# What are staples in your humi?



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I know many people have posted when others show their recent buys with comments like "that's a staple in all humidors, etc". I was wondering, what are a few staples that can always be found in your humi?

I always have a few of the following, usually a box:

Upmann Corona Majors
Cohiba Siglo II Tubos
RASS
Super Partagas
Boli PC's and RC's.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I think my humidor is dove tailed -- no staples. :r

Seriously, my tastes are changing ... a few months ago I would have said any number of Tats, Illusiones, Oliva Vs, DPG Blues, San Cristobals and 601s.

Now ... I'm moving toward cc's and my humis are a mess as a result.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Anything Rocky Patel, Oliva series O.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

scottw said:


> Anything Rocky Patel, Oliva series O.


Sorry, didn't realize this is a Habanos Discussion, I'll look before I leap next time.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

No real particular. Just make sure I have plenty of Partagas in general.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I think my humidor is dove tailed -- no staples. :r
> 
> Seriously, my tastes are changing ... a few months ago I would have said any number of Tats, Illusiones, Oliva Vs, DPG Blues, San Cristobals and 601s.
> 
> Now ... I'm moving toward cc's and my humis are a mess as a result.


Exactly in the same boat here.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Never without:

Monte 2's
Monte 4's
Partagas Shorts
RASCC
Some old stuff gifted to me that I look at and will probably never smoke.

Like to always have more and usually do.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I am still a dark side noob so I am still trying to find my staples, but if I had to stop exploring now and choose it would be mostly Partagas and Ramone Allones offerings. But the Montes would not be far behind.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Mean D, you stole my thunder, wanted to throw a post up, as I have a few slots to fill in before some major life changes that are on their way arrive......I will be watching this post with credit card in hand. :ss

Thanks bud.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you been looking in my humi? LOL!!!



floydpink said:


> Never without:
> 
> Monte 2's
> Monte 4's
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Boli RC
Sig IV
ERDM CS
HDM Epi 2
MC #2
PSD #4
Punch Punch
RASS
RyJ Ex #4
SCDH EP
Trini Reyes


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

great thread. for me:

- partagas lusitannia
- partagas presidente
- partagas 898
- cohiba siglo III
- RG lonsdale
- H Upmann No 2
- bolivar coronas gigante
- RyJ churchill tubos
- SP molinos


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

BBF
Boli RC
Boli GM
RASS
PSD #4
Siglo VI
Robania Unicoso


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Great thread....mine would be:

Padron....4000 M, Londres M, and PAM/PAN Exclusivo's
Taboo Twist
Pepin JJ
RP Edge Maduro

and if I had a more reliable source and some more cash I'd add
PSD4's

Whoops didn't realize this was in the Habanos Section either haha.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Padron42 said:


> Great thread....mine would be:
> 
> Padron....4000 M, Londres M, and PAM/PAN Exclusivo's
> Taboo Twist
> ...


This is the Habanos forum.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Darrell said:


> This is the Habanos forum.


Haha noticed it right after I posted. My bad


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I haven't smoked cigars long enough to have staples but mine are

LGC #4
Party Shorts
RASS


----------



## PartagasIV (Sep 20, 2007)

Bolivar Coronas Junior & Extra
Hoyo des Dieux
Partagas SdConn #2
Staples just in the sense that I smoke these the most and if I want a reliable, consistent smoke, I more than likely grab one of these.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

RASS
RASSC
RAB
Boli PC
Boli RC
Boli BF
PSD4
SIG II
Lanceros


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Monte #4
Partagas Short
Illusione CG:$
Illusione 68


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

Punch Coronas, Punch RS 12, any Boli. :tu

Pip


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

no Cuban staples here I keep a low cheap supply


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Monte 4s
Party Shorts
BBF
:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

PL Pan's
RASS
RASCC
Partagas 898
Partagas Shorts
Hoyo du Prince
Punch Punch
VR Familiar
Punch RS12
LGC 2,3,4


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

unfortunately, there ain't any in there right now (I've been home from Iraq barely 8 weeks now, still working on rebuilding, and NO I DON"T NEED ANY!!!!)

The "staple" would be the PSD 4.

:tu


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Montecristo #2's (when I mean business)
Montecristo Petit Tubos (quick and portable)
Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs (quick and cheap)
Bolivar Belicosos Finos (new addition)


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't often keep a large stock and I'm still branching out but I always have DPG blacks and RP 92s.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lately ...

SIG II
Partigas 898 var
Boli CJ or PC
Monte 5
RASCC
Hoyo du Prince


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Ace$nyper said:


> I don't often keep a large stock and I'm still branching out but I always have *DPG blacks and RP 92s*.


*HABANOS!!!*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> *HABANOS!!!*


Be nice to Max, he's like my little brother. No need to be all cranky. :tg


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Be nice to Max, he's like my little brother. No need to be all cranky. :tg


Fail on my part, I need my wet noodle beating.

That's what I get for following front page links only shows thread title :hn


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

DPG Blues, Tatajue Black and Brown


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

Siglo IIs
Monte Edmundos
Yum!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Be nice to Max, he's like my little brother. No need to be all cranky. :tg





cigarlvr said:


> DPG Blues, Tatajue Black and Brown


Is this guy your little brother too?? :r :r :r :r

*HABANOS!!!*


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I would have to say my staple is Party Shorts. I have some other cc's, but none that I would consider a staple. As soon as I have more money, I plan to expand my staples selection.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> Is this guy your little brother too?? :r :r :r :r
> 
> *HABANOS!!!*


It's my ****ing thread. Stop yelling. :tg


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> It's my ****ing thread. Stop yelling. :tg


Sorry, won't happen again (in this thread).


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Partagas Lusitanias
Partagas Shorts
Partagas Deluxe
Partagas Aristocrats
H. Uppman Corona Majors
Diplomaticos #2
VR Unicos
Cohiba Esplendidos
Cohiba Lanceros
Bolivar Belicoso Finos
Ramon Allones Special Select
Monte #4
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

HdM Epi2
LGC MD4
Cuaba Exclusivo
Bolivar RC

:ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Might as well throw what I currently have in the humi

Boxes (some with more cigars left in them than others):

Partagas Luci's
Monte#2
Cohiba Robusto
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Secretos
RASS
Cuaba Salomones
BBF
PSD#4
Vegas Robaina Clasicos
Quai Dorsay Coronas Claro
Monte#5 (waiting on delivery)

Problem for me is most of my sticks tend to be sit-down-for-2-hours smokes, and I am finding less and less time to smoke......hence the Monte#5 purchase.


----------



## cenookie (Jun 28, 2007)

So far:
HdM Epic2
Punch Punch
El Rey DeMundo Choix Sup
HdM Petite Robusto


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Always: ERDM, Punch. Mix of vitolas, esp from the 90s.

Up and Coming: HdM du line, also from late 90s to early 00s. 

Wished-for staples: CoRo's and Sig Vs


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

trini reyes :ss


----------



## lunchbox (Sep 18, 2008)

So far my staples include a clorox and water solution soon to be replaced by baking soda within the next few hours:r. My first humidor/ coolidor will be on its way shortly soon to be filled with whatever I can get my hands on.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh hellz yeah; my Habanos Staples!!!

Pinar 2000s
Pinar 3000s

:bn


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Cohibas, Partagas, Punch. I'll smoke almost anything from these brands so there are too many to mention.


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

BBF
parti 898
psd4
punch punch


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Cohibas, Partagas, Punch. I'll smoke almost anything from these brands so there are too many to mention.


It must be grand being Bryan.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> It must be grand being Bryan.


I'll take Darrell any day and twice on Sundays brother.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

massphatness said:


> I think my humidor is dove tailed -- no staples. :r


right now just a box of Monte Edmundos.

Shut up!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I'll take Darrell any day and twice on Sundays brother.


We can swap humidors twice on Sunday if you like. :r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

psd4's
Partagas Presidentes
party shorts


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have no staple in my humidor. For me, there are just too many cigars out there to try. I have never made more than one order of any particular cigar. Even with my favorite cigars, I only have smoked maybe 8 of them at the most, I also seem to give away more out of a box than I smoke.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Boli PC, Upmann Corona Majors, RYJ Churchills, BBF, RYJ Coronitas en Cedro.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I know many people have posted when others show their recent buys with comments like "that's a staple in all humidors, etc". I was wondering, what are a few staples that can always be found in your humi?
> 
> I always have a few of the following, usually a box:
> 
> ...


Also RyJ #2 tubos, La Flor de Cano Selectos...oh and I recently discovered that I love Partagas...just started buying them but I forsee many many more. :hn


----------

